# Symphony Day 145...now Day 150



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

This is day 145 for Symphony



















Okay that took me forever to figure out, but I got it to work and the pictures aren't huge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

oh my she is huge! Lets hope she goes soon

(congrats on the pic upload )


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

wow! now thats a blimp!

:baby:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

WOW looks like triplets coming your way soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

She's got a few days yet to fill her udder...and she is big but not dropped yet, the way she's tucked in and not puffed out under her tail is telling me that she'll soon...and I'll say triplets also. She's a very pretty girl!! Looks like my eldest doe!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

Wow, I'd say triplets at least


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

Big belly! Looks like several babies will be here before too long!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145*

If she has quads or less I will be shocked! Oh my gosh - I can't wait to hear what she gives you!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 145...now day 148*

Well...here is Symphony now on Day 148..I think I got better pictures last time, but here they are. 
Still huge


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 145...now Day 148*

Oh my! Trips at least!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145...now Day 148*

How's she looking now? Babies very soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145...now Day 148*

I say twins - yes twins, pygmies are always so wide and she doesnt' look that deep.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 145...now Day 148*

She's definately making you wait for those triplets!! In the next day at least! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, Here is Symphony day 150. See any changes? Anytime soon?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's not quite posty but her udder has filled a bit...she's really torturing you isn't she? :hair:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder has filled in but her belly hasn't dropped any. Its gotta drop sometime with all them babies in there :wink:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, my last three that kidded I was planning more like day 150, but they kidded on 142, 146 and 147. 
So with Symphony and Tori I decided to look more like day 145-147 and they are deciding to hold out longer and torture me (and themselves). 
Symphony is so huge and uncomfortable and breathes heavy that I was hoping she would go earlier.
It probably doesn't help her comfort that it has been unusually cold all spring and then yesterday and today decide to be 80-90 degrees all of a sudden. Tomorrow is supposed to be down to the mid 60's and lower again for the rest of the week.
I also work/teach Mon to Fri so I was also hoping for the weekend since I will be home and won't miss it. Looks like that probably won't be happening unless they speed things up soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah lets hope she goes tomorrow for you ray:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, day 151 is half over...3:00 pm here....not seeing any changes....I think she is going to continue to make me wait, wonder, and worry.
Since she is so huge (compared to any other Pygmie I have had) I worry about either big kids or lots to get tangled up trying to get out. I would sure like to be here.
This is her 4th time kidding, (1st time for me though), so maybe she will be okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure she'll do fine even with 3..praying for a healthy delivery and healthy babies ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh please try to have someone there...when Izzy kidded with quads they came so fast she would never have been able to get them cleaned off in time...I'm sure I'd have lost at least 2 of them... ray: for a easy delivery and healthy kids! Good luck!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

I sure will try. Since I teach, I can't just miss work. My father-in-law is usually home, but my husband already told me after the last time I had him stop by the vet for me, not to ask him to help out, besides I don't know that he would be much help anyway. 
But, maybe I could at least get him to call me at work. The husband of another goat owner nearby sometimes works graveyard, so I could possibly/potentially call him to help out. (She offered her husband last time, but I ended up bringing the goat to the vet before work because of a lack of progressing. With some oxytocin (sp) she ended up kidding naturally at the vet for only $200.)
Best scenario....both of them kid in the evening or at night. I don't mind staying up all night and teaching with no sleep.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, sounds like you have help if you need it. That's good, don't hesitate to borrow the other "husband", if they offer it means they care, how lucky for you! I know exactly what you mean about your own hubby! LOL If I tell mine that kids are coming, he practically runs the other way :GAAH: it's so funny. In any other situation he is perfectly competant...calm...knows exactly what to do. But, he doesn't "birth babies" :slapfloor: 

ray: Please Symphony, kid when your mommies there to help you. Good luck, I'll be thinking pink for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was totaly confused! there are two pygmy goats of the same color named Symphony and both are near kidding LOL But I think I got it straight now :ROFL:


----------

